# Where to find Achim Freyer's Parsifal



## aysedef (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi, does anybody know where to find Achim Freyer's Parsifal? I missed Staatsoper Hamburg's streaming and it seems it will not be repeated. All purchasing or downloading options are welcome. Thank you!


----------

